# Elgondolkodtató Riport az online pókerből élőkről



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 24)

Sziasztok, gondoltam nyitok 1 témát erről, mert érdekel a véleményetek. Ide a dumcsiba nyitottam mert itt véleményem szerint eszmét lehetne erről cserélni kinek mi a véleménye az online pókerből élőkről. (tudom van póker topik de asz maradjon meg a sportnak) , sajnos mint a nevezett portál cikke alatti kommentekben is látható sokan elég szűklátókörűen nézik a dolgot, és a pókereseket majdhogynem bűnözőnek tekintik kis tulzással,. Pedig egyre több helyen ismerik el a pókert hasonlóan szellemi sportnak mint a sakkot. Sokan nem tudják , hogy mekkora agyi munkát és koncentrációt igényel ha valaki normálisan ésszel pókerezik. Természetesen vannak szerencsejátékosok is..... akik csak úgy bumm bele majd lesz valami alapon játszanak, de ez legyen az ő dolguk. A póker 80 százalék tudás és 20 százalék szerencse, a profik az előbbit részesítik előnybe a szerencsejátékosok az utóbbit 

Ti mit gondoltok ? 



/szerk: igen a másik pénzét kell elnyerni, de jó lenne tudni, hogy senkiz sem kényszerítenek valószínűleg fegyverrel vagy egyébbel, hogy üljön az asztalhoz játszani, mindenki önszántából ül l,e, az hogy egyesek évekig képezték magukat és fojamatosan képezték képzik magukat, és ezáltal jó eséllyel elnyerik a hétvégi csak beültem szerencsejátékosok pénzét, szerintem még nem bűntett..... és ismétlem, senkit se kényszerítenek ara hogy játszon / 

a cikk amire hivatkozom.



http://www.origo.hu/itthon/20130301-riport-az-online-pokerbol-elokrol.html


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

Aki bumm bele alapon játszik, az tutti veszít! A nyerők gondolkoznak.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 26)

Igen így van, csak sajnos mind a pókert, mint a profi (gondolkodó) pókerjátékosokat a bumm beledurr szerencsejátékosok alapján itélik meg  és ha valaki "bevallja" hogy pókerezik, azt rögtön megbélyegzik, szerencsejátékos lúzernek titulálják, állítják hogy csődbe dönti a családját mert eljátsza házat stb,.,,,,, és ez gáz.... pedig kinn van a neten is tehát bizonyítható a pókert egyre több országba ism erik el szellemi sportnak.... ( sok helyen pl a backgammont is annak ismerik el és abba is van szerencsefktor, a kocka)


----------



## njudit65 (2013 Március 26)

Nos én ha tudnék pókerezni, akkor miért ne? Én nem ítélem el az olyanokat, akik többet tudnak. Csak pislogok, ahogy tudják a lapokat követni. A póker szerintem egy agytorna. Azt hogy az ilyen emberek pénzért csinálják, nincs ebben semmi. Minden sportoló kap valamit, mindegy hogy minek nevezzük. A szerencse meg forgandó, az igazi pókerest versenyszellem élteti. Le a kalappal előttük!!!!!


----------



## gallio (2013 Március 26)

Hát igen nem elég csak a szerencse ehhez a játékhoz.


----------



## gallio (2013 Március 26)

elítélni meg nem lehet őket, hisz mindenki pénzből él csak vannak olyanok akik szórakozva szerzik meg


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 27)

njudit65 írta:


> Nos én ha tudnék pókerezni, akkor miért ne? Én nem ítélem el az olyanokat, akik többet tudnak. Csak pislogok, ahogy tudják a lapokat követni. A póker szerintem egy agytorna. Azt hogy az ilyen emberek pénzért csinálják, nincs ebben semmi. Minden sportoló kap valamit, mindegy hogy minek nevezzük. A szerencse meg forgandó, az igazi pókerest versenyszellem élteti. Le a kalappal előttük!!!!!





Én nem vagyok PROFI, de valamicskét már tudok, pl belőlem aki ismer senki nem nézi ki hogy eljátszom a házat satöbbi, van önkontroll stb és letoltam már pár kisebb netes versenyt , hidd el agyilag igen csak nem könnyű mondjuk 4 órán keresztül játszani és 10 ezerből 26-nak lenni..... egyben ez volt eddig a leghosszabb vesenyem is reggel tíztől 14 óra utánig nyomtam..... elég kemény volt agyilag.... (óránként 4-5 perc szünet van)


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 27)

gallio írta:


> elítélni meg nem lehet őket, hisz mindenki pénzből él csak vannak olyanok akik szórakozva szerzik meg





Igen csak sajnos valóban vannak a szerencsejátékos tudatlan lúzerek akik úgy ülnek le pókerezni, hogy ma ők lesznek a mindenható császárok, persze minden tudás nélkül..... persze mindent buknak is de kiszállni nem bírnak mert "majd a következő kőr be jönnek a lapjaim" mentalitást tollják, sajnos az ilyenek alapján itélik meg azokat is akik pl A REZSI ÉS MINDEN KERETEN *KÍVÜLI* PÉNZBŐL JÁTSZANAK 1 bizonyos havi kerettel. tehát nem a megélhetési pénzből.... ha meg elfogy a keret játszik ingyenes versenyen stb.... de az átlag embernek sajnos a pókeres a szerencsejátékos lúzert jelenti aki minden képzés nélkül azt hiszi ő a király


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 28)

"A Texas HoldEm a közösségi pókerjátékok legnépszerűbb változata. Általában 2 és 10 közötti játékos vesz részt a játékban, habár elméletileg 22 játékos is játszhatná (23, ha nincsenek égető lapok). A legzártabb pókerjáték, a fogadások sorrendje állandó. *Nem szerencsejáték, hanem sport, melyben szerepet játszik a szerencse is.*" 

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_HoldEm


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 30)

Színsorral bukta a partit, 113 milliót nyert
Index 
2013. március 28., csütörtök 12:33 
|


Elvitték minden idők második legnagyobb online bad beat jackpotját. A leosztás győztese 56 millió forintot kapott volna, de nem regisztrált a promócióra.

A Microgaming hálózat online póker bad beat jackpotja ( a bad beat azt jelenti, amikor szinte legyőzhetetlen lapokkal veszít a játékos) több mint 920 ezer euró (körülbelül 282 millió forint) volt márciusra, ami minden idők második legnagyobb internetes bad beat jackpotjának számít. A legnagyobb jackpotot a Boss Media-hálózat osztotta ki 2011-ben, 1,25 millió eurót (körülbelül 383 millió forint).

A Microgaming jackpotot egy brit pókeres, TiltShove vitte el, színsorral vesztett magasabb színsor ellen. 370 788 eurót (körülbelül 113 millió forint) kapott a partiért - a teljes összeg 40%-át, írja a Póker Akadémia. 

„Amikor leesett a színsorom turnön, azért imádkoztam, hogy pározódjon riveren a board, hátha pókerre javul az ellenfelem, és részesedhetek a jackpotból. Fel sem merült bennem, hogy kikaphatok a lapommal. Checkeltem a turnt, majd tartottam ellenfelem hívását, riveren pedig all-in kerültünk." 

„Elvesztettem a partit, ami annyira meglepett, hogy legalább egy percig tartott, amíg felfogtam, hogy enyém a bad beat jackpot fődíj. Aztán körülbelül negyedórán át ültem szótlanul, sokkos állapotban, csak bámultam a megnyert összeget, kiírták a chatboxban. Ez a nyeremény az egész életem, valamint a családom életét is megváltoztatja, alig tudom felfogni, ami történt" - nyilatkozta Tiltshove. 

Érdekesség, hogy a leosztást megnyerő bubababu1988 a bad beat jackpot teljes összegének 20%-ára, vagyis 184 394 euróra (körülbelül 56 millió forint) lett volna jogosult, ha feliratkozik a jackpot promócióra. De nem tette meg, így kénytelen volt a 81 eurós pottal beérni.

A Microgaming februári feljesztésével lehetőséget adott a játékosoknak, hogy eldöntsék, részt kívánnak-e venni a bad beat jackpot-promócióban. Azoktól, akik az igen mellett döntenek, leosztásonként 2 centet vonnak le, akik viszont a nemet választják, a 2 cent levonása nélkül pókerezhetnek. Bubababu1988 az utóbbit választotta.

A hálózat bad beat jackpotjának megnyeréséhez négyes pókerrel, vagy annál erősebb lappal kell partit veszíteni. A leosztás vesztese a jackpot teljes összegének a 40%-át, nyertese a 20%-át kapja, az asztalnál ülők 10%-on osztoznak, illetve 10%-ot szétosztanak azon tét játékosai között, amelyen megnyerték a jackpotot. A fennmaradó 20% az új bad beat jackpot alapját képezi. 

Ha egy játékos nem regisztrál a promócióra, esetleges nyereménye szintén az új jackpotalapba kerül.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Április 2)

http://www.fortunaweb.hu/8_milliot_...os_a_PokerStarson353?bind_id=7&bind_info=page


[h=1]8 milliót nyert egy magyar játékos a PokerStarson[/h]


----------



## dylan73 (2013 Április 14)

azért a póker könnyen lehet szenvedély, és az veszélyes - én is érzem


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

Jó dolog a póker, de még jobb ha agy is van hozzá


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

A póker az egy nagyon játék viszont könnyen a rabjává lehet válni. Viszont akinek egy kis agya van hozzá az akár sikereket is elérhet benne.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 10)

Ez így van agy kell hozzá és hosszú távon.... nagyon jó buli  Aki gyenge és függővé válik az meg másdolgoktol is függ....


----------



## most (2014 Április 3)

sztem pénzel játszani bün.... pénzért játszani bün 
a játék vmi szent dolog... mert következények nélküli.. erőpróba védett keretek közt...az emberiség" gyógyszere" a kapcsolatokra...
nem véletlen h a gyermek tanulásával azonositott jelkép...
ez nem játék! mert nem következmények nélküli nem védett... és nincs kapcsolat sem ..holnap nem hivhat ki ujra,vagy másban...
itt a piros hol a piros? szted erkölcsös ? (ö megtanulta gyorsan úgy csinálni....h ne lásd )
ha tudsz nem erkölcsös....olyannal játszani, aki nem tud ....ha nem tudsz... meg vesztesz 
de sztem ezt már az ovodában is tudtad...
a sakkban... valóban ész kell ezért nevezik "sportnak"....de nem is tesznek össze pénzért kezdőkkel....
a cikkek amiket e tárgyban olvasol gátlástalanul hamis .. reklám...fogások, mindig a bank nyer!
néha juttat vmit reklámként...
egyébként minden közöségben vannak lesznek szélhámosok ...
akik mások pénzét akarják kicsalni... kihasználva azok jóhiszemüségét önbizalmát kockáztatását kétségbeesését stb...


----------

